# identificar salidas



## isc (Abr 28, 2006)

Un saludo a todos

soy nuevo en este foro y tambien en el mundo de la electronica, me gustaria saber como puedo identificar las salidas de audio, son resistencias? bobinas? capacitores? la verdad estoy muy verde en esto  

gracias


----------



## Spaintek (Abr 29, 2006)

Primeramente a que quieres identificar las salidas a un amplificador, autoestereo o estereo de casa?????


----------



## cipher_boy (May 13, 2006)

Hola  Novato:
bien ,de frente al asunto...es simple son los condensadores que estan conectados a las salidas para los parlantes ...pero usualmente antes de salir hacia los parlantes se hace un desvio hacia los conectores de audifonos y de halli salen hacia los parlantes.....luego antes hacia atraz tienes que hacer un seguimiento hacia el integrado o la etapa de salida dde audio que tambien puede ser a transistores .
En cualquier caso ten cuidado mayor si se trata de un equipo moderno.....y en esto me refiero simplemente : no fuerzes con violencia tarjetas o conectores ,usa las herrramientas ,todo con calma,el tiempo y la paciencia son tus mejores aliados,y trabaja con las medidas de seguridad adecuadas,osea desconecta el equipo cuando no tienes seguro los procedimientos de reparacion o simplemente quieres "curiosear"..


----------

